
Video appears to show Uber self-driving car running red light in SF - treepunch
http://www.sfexaminer.com/uber-self-driving-vehicle-appears-launch-red-light-first-day-sf/
======
vannevar
Like the IoT, self-driving cars are premature and poorly thought out. They're
more about fueling investor enthusiasm than actually delivering a viable
service.

~~~
acedinlowball
Wrong.

------
sounds
Direct link to video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CdJ4oae8f4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CdJ4oae8f4)

------
dkonofalski
What I don't think is visible from the video is whether the engineer or safety
driver in the vehicle are in control. According to Uber's release, every self-
driving vehicle in their fleet has a safety driver and an engineer that can
take manual control of the vehicle. While it's definitely possible that this
was a mistake with the AI, I don't think we should rule out the possibility
that this was human bravado/impatience.

------
dsfyu404ed
I see nothing wrong with this. The AI appears to have figured out why the
northeast has less traffic than SoCal while having less road infrastructure.

